# Another trip coming up March 27 Mammoth Ca



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

hah. march isn't nearly "late" for mammoth. they'll be open into july this year. have fun bro! pray for snow. and make sure to spend one day at June while there too.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

March is prime season around here, we get snowstorms sometimes all the way until june.


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Do what Shocktroop531 said...go to Mammoth but make sure you go to June at least once.I went this past weekend and the snow was great,people friendly and the longest lift I waited in was 30 seconds[although the 1st lift was slow].Mammoth will be open until July for sure.


----------



## Gsoares2 (Jan 22, 2011)

Frocast is looking good - 10 days of snow forcasted, still showing snow for the day I arrive!

Only downside is the radiation floating over from Japan - oh well no risk no reward.


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Both resorts got more snow yesterday[Thurs] and more is forecast for this weekend.It should be great conditions for ya.


----------



## WillC310 (Feb 21, 2011)

How's driving up there when it's snowing? I'm heading up next weekend (24th-27th) and it looks like it might snow.. a bit hard to tell since its still a week out and the weather reports aren't that great when its that far out. just wondering if I should bring cables/chains for the car.


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Always carry chains.They are really good at clearing the 395...it's in Mammoth that it gets kinda dicey.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I drove up there twice this year, it was snowing both times. At Thanksgiving it was blowing snow, pretty slick, and between Xmas and New Years it was not quite as bad but 395 was closed for the last 12 or so miles (for I think a few hours). Good luck getting any warning.. nothing in Bishop saying the road was closed, nothing on the radio station they list on the road signs, and all CA-DOT said was, "take alternate route", and of course there is none. So like they said, bring chains and if it's dicey maybe just stop in Bishop and see if anyone knows anything.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If everything works out, local mountain this weekend (bear/snow summit), Mammoth next, and Tahoe for one day week after (Fiance is working up in Nor cal, so i'm flying up to help her drive down ... with a detour up I-80!). Mammoth looks to be dumping this weekend until Monday. Next week is pretty clear for us, so it's a tradeoff. No powder (I'm praying for at least a dusting) but clear roads and great weather.


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

They got 4+ ft Sunday/Monday,and are getting another 4-5+ft today Wednesday/Thursday,so it will be excellent .Remember those chains and be prepared with some water blankets[toilet paper] and some food.If you get stuck in Bishop co to the casino there and fill up[cheapest gas around].Have fun.


----------



## TheDoctor (Mar 21, 2011)

Gsoares2 said:


> Only downside is the radiation floating over from Japan - oh well no risk no reward.


Headed up there with some friends for a couple of days towards the end of March. Hoping for good, or at least manageable, travel conditions. And don't worry about the radiation from Japan. You get more radiation just from standing outside and a hell of a lot more on coast to coast flights lol. Have fun


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

123"+ since Fri...that over 10' of new snow and it's still coming down.They are supposed to get another 5+'[yes feet] by this weekend.They have over 600" this year.You picked the right time to come.LUCKY YOU !!!!!!


----------



## slckofit (Jan 28, 2011)

Been snowing for the last couples weeks and still snowing from Tahoe and on down.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

slckofit said:


> Been snowing for the last couples weeks and still snowing from Tahoe and on down.


I know it's supposed to dry up next week (of course, that's because I'm coming to town) but I hope it holds up in Tahoe until April 12. Yeah I know, a huge stretch, but I'm just hoping and praying.

I went to Tahoe in January (planned for months) so of course, historic December, historically DRY January, and a good Feb/March. The powder gods are punishing me for reasons unknown.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It probably won't be that bad. Snowforecast has the possibility of some snow coming in during your time frame. Albeit, not nearly as strong as this last one. The thing is, if it's not snowing, you'll probably have plenty of sunshine giving you great corn conditions. I've said it before, and I'll keep saying it, California has the best spring riding conditions in the US. They are second to none. Pow or corn, I'd take either that time of year. The one thing you shouldn't be riding is Sierra cement.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sierra cement is what I had in January in tahoe. Very dissappointed. Fingernails on a chalkboard all day long (except the shaded parts which were quite nice and soft)


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

just got here and its dumping


----------



## Gsoares2 (Jan 22, 2011)

I not going to be on the hill untill tuesday morning think it will still be nice conditions?. looking at the weather its going to be in the 40's during the day. I dont know crap about snow or how long it stays "fresh" Its supposed to stay pretty much like that the entire time im there untill saturday.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks like it's going to be real warm all week. Just like my luck. Won't get there till friday after 60f temps all week. I swear the fresh powder gods are against me. Been snookered all year long!


----------

